

Ask HN: Population by postal code in Germany? - tixocloud

Been digging on the official German statistics page but can&#x27;t seem to find anything. Would someone know where else I can get that kind of information?<p>Thanks!
======
cjbenedikt
[http://www.allmapdata.com/?s=germany+population+by+postcode&...](http://www.allmapdata.com/?s=germany+population+by+postcode&submit=Search)

[http://www.arcgis.com/home/item.html?id=977c56fe98774436b025...](http://www.arcgis.com/home/item.html?id=977c56fe98774436b0252cd6bb1192f8)

~~~
tixocloud
Do you have an idea of how much these datasets are?

~~~
cjbenedikt
I don't, sorry

